# San Diego EMS-Rural Metro hiring process



## smelleecat (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone know how San Diego EMS hires EMTs?

-Interview questions
-How many interviews
-Group interviews
-Skills testing
-Physical testing
-Lift test
 ...etc

And how they place their employees...
-2 medics?
-1 medic 1 emt?
-2 emts?
-cct?

I work at Pacific on CCT and know that next shift bid Ill probably get BLS. And thats so boring to me now after working CCT. I want to apply at SD-EMS soon, since itll take forever to get an interview (and I dont wanna start in the middle of the semester).

If anyone knows, any info would be greatly appreciated. Also, if anyone knows pay rates and if they work with school schedules or if its simply seniority, as is the usual.

Thanks in advance,
-cat


----------



## Monkey (Aug 1, 2011)

smelleecat said:


> Does anyone know how San Diego EMS hires EMTs?
> 
> -Interview questions  - (Know your Protocols, Hospitals (base and trauma etc)) know your freeways, and your EMT skills.
> -How many interviews - (1 usually)
> ...



Good luck and hope that answers some of your questions,  

Oh, and they just hired, so they may not be hiring again for a couple months, but keep your resume current, as I believe they only keep resumes on hand for 6 months at a time.


----------



## smelleecat (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info. I got hired on at Pacific before I even put in an app at SDEMS but after running CCT, BLS is boring as hell. Besides, I wanted both aspects of emergency care. Ive seen things on CCT that Ill never see on ALS, such as a ventriculostomy done right in front of me in the ICU. Can you say awesome! But ALS gets people in their element. Im not going for medic or anything but well, its just an adrenaline rush I guess. I figure Ill put in my app soon and wait for an interview and hope for the best. Its probably like Stanford...you never get in the first time.

Some companies have done group interviews Ive heard...only reason I asked.


----------



## exodus (Aug 1, 2011)

smelleecat said:


> Thank you so much for the info. I got hired on at Pacific before I even put in an app at SDEMS but after running CCT, BLS is boring as hell. Besides, I wanted both aspects of emergency care. Ive seen things on CCT that Ill never see on ALS, such as a ventriculostomy done right in front of me in the ICU. Can you say awesome! But ALS gets people in their element. Im not going for medic or anything but well, its just an adrenaline rush I guess. I figure Ill put in my app soon and wait for an interview and hope for the best. Its probably like Stanford...you never get in the first time.
> 
> Some companies have done group interviews Ive heard...only reason I asked.



It's SDMSE.  And you will never get on a CCT at metro. They don't have assigned CCT units like Pacific.  Stay at pacific and work on getting on 84,87, or 88.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 1, 2011)

exodus said:


> It's SDMSE.  And you will never get on a CCT at metro. They don't have assigned CCT units like Pacific.  Stay at pacific and work on getting on 84,87, or 88.



Or apply at SDMSE and work Bridged units or BLS with hand me down calls.  Working a CCT rig gets old after about two months.  Obviously stay there until you can get the other gig, but don't stay too long!


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 1, 2011)

exodus said:


> It's SDMSE.  And you will never get on a CCT at metro. They don't have assigned CCT units like Pacific.  Stay at pacific and work on getting on 84,87, or 88.



Eh, during my four ride alongs with Metro I did 5 or 6 CCTs

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey (Aug 1, 2011)

exodus said:


> It's SDMSE.  And you will never get on a CCT at metro. They don't have assigned CCT units like Pacific.  Stay at pacific and work on getting on 84,87, or 88.



That's incorrect...  They have 2 CCT only units, and ALL BLS units run CCT's as needed.


----------



## exodus (Aug 1, 2011)

Monkey said:


> That's incorrect...  They have 2 CCT only units, and ALL BLS units run CCT's as needed.



Stand corrected, I'd edit my post but I can't 

Still though, the 2 at SDMSE, or the 7 at pacific.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 1, 2011)

exodus said:


> Stand corrected, I'd edit my post but I can't
> 
> Still though, the 2 at SDMSE, or the 7 at pacific.



If you're into CCT's only... you'll get your stomach full at either company (local and LDT).

I was told that they ran 14 CCT's at R/M yesterday and that was NOT with their CCT units on... so that means their BLS units were running them, as well as their normal calls, Level 4 911 calls... etc..


----------



## smelleecat (Aug 2, 2011)

exodus said:


> It's SDMSE.  And you will never get on a CCT at metro. They don't have assigned CCT units like Pacific.  Stay at pacific and work on getting on 84,87, or 88.



Im on 280 atm


----------



## smelleecat (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont mind having CCT calls except that some nurses are biatches. Honestly, I wanna do a little of everything, though it doesnt take too long to get over BLS. CCT has its moments of awesomeness but eventually, I wanna do ALS, specifically to get trauma experience. I dont know how much Ill get being an EMT only but its worth a shot I suppose. I just want the experience of a bit of everything for the most part.


----------



## smelleecat (Aug 2, 2011)

Monkey said:


> If you're into CCT's only... you'll get your stomach full at either company (local and LDT).
> 
> I was told that they ran 14 CCT's at R/M yesterday and that was NOT with their CCT units on... so that means their BLS units were running them, as well as their normal calls, Level 4 911 calls... etc..



Where do the BLS units get their CCT-RN?
Are they employed by SDMSE (thanks for the correction) or are they just on call RN's?


----------



## smelleecat (Aug 2, 2011)

exodus said:


> Stand corrected, I'd edit my post but I can't
> 
> Still though, the 2 at SDMSE, or the 7 at pacific.



Did you work Vista?
Weve been averaging about 4 calls a day, but thats because theyve been calls that take 2 hours or so, due to the nature of the medical emergency.
Last week we had a code 3 subarachnoid hemorrhage we took to Green ICU and watched an immediate ventriculostomy take place right in front of us. Coolest thing Ive ever seen. I worked with Rosie. She normally works Vista I think. You may know her.
One thing we dont get a lot of at Pacific CCT are trauma calls and thats the experience I want to eventually experience.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 2, 2011)

smelleecat said:


> Where do the BLS units get their CCT-RN?
> Are they employed by SDMSE (thanks for the correction) or are they just on call RN's?



They work for SDMS.

You wont get trauma as an EMT unless you're a bridged EMT (work a medic unit with a Medic) at SDMS, and that comes in time, so you'll still have to do your time on BLS/CCT units until you get there.

EDIT: however... if you are on a BLS unit, there are times you get called to MCI's to transport and help package, so I take that back, it DOES happen, though rare on just a BLS unit.


----------

